# Wash mit and drying towel's



## DStill (Mar 2, 2007)

Need some advice so thought i would ask on the forum as the guys on here have given me some great advice in the past. 

I want to renew my wash mit and drying towel's. I'm using a Meguiars wash mit and Sonus Der Wunder drying towel's. These have both been ok but i always like to improve if possible. The drying towel's do seem to decline in performance in my opinion, thye just seem to leave water on the car much more than when they were new.

Any advice would be really appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 24, 2009)

I've brought these as recommended by Mr Hooky :wink: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 127wt_1165 
Found them to be very good and a real bargain  
Not got round to ordering a wash mit yet :roll: Yes I know.... I will do soon and through the sponges out  
This is the one i'll probably go for as seems a good deal http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-a ... od_32.html

Hope that helps


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

I've still got 1 eurow waffle weave drying towel here if your interested. £7.50 posted. 

I use a meguiars microfibre wash mit. pretty decent and seem to last a long time.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

XTR said:


> I've still got 1 eurow waffle weave drying towel here if your interested. £7.50 posted.


Buy this. I did & its great


----------



## tranter (Mar 4, 2010)

XTR said:


> I've still got 1 eurow waffle weave drying towel here if your interested. £7.50 posted.
> 
> I use a meguiars microfibre wash mit. pretty decent and seem to last a long time.


I might be interested in the drying towel if its still available


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Just to add to Thundercat's post, the 6 waffle towels for £10 had a 'Eurow' label on them, hence they are made in the same factory as Eurow's very own car washing towel which they charge best part of £10 for just one with a couple of novelty hand pockets in.

I use a couple of them at the same time to do both cars and they really do leave a nice finish. Nice having a few of them as once they're ringing wet just pick another dry one up. Must admit that probably not as 'thick' as the CYC one I got although still does the same job, and for less that £2 per towel you can't complain. Still chuffed I found that little bargain on eBay!

I'm using a lambswool wash mitt. Can't beat them, and not used one before I got the TT. Really does feel like you're pampering the paint with it, coupled with a decent wash (I used Megs Gold Class) the paint feels silky smooth afterwards.

MF wash mitt relegated to cleaning my bike&#8230;


----------



## DStill (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the useful advice. 

I've decided to go for the Meguiars lambswool mitt and the 5 towels for around £10 off Ebay. :wink:

Thanks for making this choice easy for me, does anyone fancy trying them out on my car, only joking, thanks again. :mrgreen:


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Be careful with the Megs wash mitt, known to fall apart quite quickly 

I have had many different wash mitts, im currently using 2 different types on any details i perform, one from CarWashnWax quite check about £6 IIRC, Dodo Juice Wookie's Fist £20....been through a few cheaper ones, the Wookie Fist has lasted me very well.

Robert


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

I've had and still got a few megs microfibre wash mitts, and have lasted me over 2 years, I do hear bad things about them, but I have never had a problem..


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

TBH I'd stick with what you know but just buy new ones. Having tried loads of mitts and towels over the years I always come back to the Megs Lambswool and Sonus Der Wunder.

I do find the Sonus requires a wash every so often to keep it performing well.

The Dodo Wookies Mitt is very good, but big and holds lots of water. The CG Ultimate Drying towel is OK, but I prefer Waffle Weave over these. The Eurow one is very good and in fact I have been using the Planet Polish drying towel recently and that had impressed me a lot. I need to use it a bit more but it may over take the Sonus IMO, but I just want to check for any micro-marring it may leave.

HTHs.


----------

